# Scott Heliply 888 Line Recommendation



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

I've had one of these rods for a long time and have used Wulff SW lines on it, they're overweight, but I've never felt they bogged the rod down. I use the rod for FW bass fishing from a boat, mostly short casts with fairly big flies and frankly use these lines because I'm recycling my old SW lines cause I'm cheap.
JC


----------



## acesover (Aug 21, 2015)

mcraft173 said:


> I was hoping some of you may have experience with this rod. I picked it up off ebay for a fairly good price and have always heard great things about these particular rods.
> 
> I am looking for guidance on how to line this rod correctly. I have only fished it once with RIO General/All Purpose Saltwater taper. With this particular line, the rod does not really wake up until I have the full head out of the rod tip, requiring a fair amount of false casts to get the line out.
> 
> ...


I have the AirFlo tropical taper on my 9wt, works great for me.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mcraft173 said:


> I was hoping some of you may have experience with this rod. I picked it up off ebay for a fairly good price and have always heard great things about these particular rods.
> 
> I am looking for guidance on how to line this rod correctly. I have only fished it once with RIO General/All Purpose Saltwater taper. With this particular line, the rod does not really wake up until I have the full head out of the rod tip, requiring a fair amount of false casts to get the line out.
> 
> ...


I remember that rod but never owned one. It was a decent casting rod back then. I would contact David Olsen at The Fly Shop of Miami. He manages that shop. He also use to manage a fly shop in Orlando that was a Scott dealer back all thru the 90's and they carried that rod. I remembered. He would have a good pulse on that rod and what works best on that rod for you. He's also an impressive caster.


----------

